# Android Phone Full Regular Backups



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 29, 2014)

Howdy folks!

So recently there was a situation where a phone we had lost all of it's pictures via user error (User deleted all of their pictures accidentally when they wanted to delete one picture). 

So I'm doing what I can to try and do data recovery, but it's not going too well (Recuva's getting some, but still working on it).  

Anyways, to prevent this in the future anyone know of a solution to setup a regular full backup of your android phones to lets say an OwnCloud installation or via FTP or something?  Also the ability to set this up to only work on WiFi would be a huge plus.  

Thanks!


----------



## noen (Nov 29, 2014)

https://owncloud.com/products/mobileapps/


"Automatically upload new pictures to the server"


Looks like you found the solution yourself..


Or just use JottaCloud, Dropbox, etc.. if selfhosting isnt a must..


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 29, 2014)

noen said:


> https://owncloud.com/products/mobileapps/
> 
> 
> "Automatically upload new pictures to the server"
> ...


Hm fair enough.  I was looking into Bittorrent Sync and their mobile app during this but OwnCloud could potentially work as well.  Problem is do they also have versioning?  Or any sort of versioning?  (By that I mean Owncloud)


----------



## willie (Nov 29, 2014)

hubic.com has something like that.


----------



## ihatetonyy (Nov 29, 2014)

As it relates to photos at least, did the user have Google+ backup?


I was under the impression that most phones shipped with this enabled - all photos automatically sent to Google.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 29, 2014)

ihatetonyy said:


> As it relates to photos at least, did the user have Google+ backup?
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that most phones shipped with this enabled - all photos automatically sent to Google.


Ehh, while I do use Google my only issue is that I'd rather have it on a backup platform that I can manage myself.



noen said:


> https://owncloud.com/products/mobileapps/
> 
> 
> "Automatically upload new pictures to the server"
> ...


Issue is that OwnCloud has it manually push everytime.  I'm thinking bittorrent sync right now because I'd rather have the server "sync" up to it (even if it's a backup).


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 29, 2014)

Google+ Also automatically backs up all photos the moment they are taken (Or depending on how you want the settings).


----------



## Munzy (Nov 29, 2014)

Plex can be used to upload images to the server as one option. It won't do backups, but at least your images are else where.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 29, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> Google+ Also automatically backs up all photos the moment they are taken (Or depending on how you want the settings).


Eh like I said before.  I'd prefer more of a self-hosted solution so I can take care of everything via CLI and prepare it the way I'd like to (I can also move it to be used with a script of mine if needed).  



Munzy said:


> Plex can be used to upload images to the server as one option. It won't do backups, but at least your images are else where.


Eh I was thinking more rolling-backups type deal.  I think I'll be going more with "file-sync" rather than any of the solutions mentioned above.  It doesn't work out the way I want it to.  Either File-sync or bittorrent sync.


----------



## drmike (Nov 29, 2014)

How about straight up Rsync?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.kowalczuk.rsync4android&hl=en

http://android.kowalczuk.eu/rsync4android/

Bound to be others.

Downside with some of the clients like the first one, single path to sync only.


----------



## ihatetonyy (Nov 29, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ehh, while I do use Google my only issue is that I'd rather have it on a backup platform that I can manage myself.


Oh, I agree. I meant to make your job of restoring photos easier.

FolderSync looks like it's automatic and supports a metric fucktonne of services.. but not OwnCloud. Does support FTP/SFTP.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 29, 2014)

drmike said:


> How about straight up Rsync?
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.kowalczuk.rsync4android&hl=en
> 
> ...


Yeah I was looking at those too.  RSYNC and then have a script server-side that does daily backups + weekly backups + yearly backups.  Instead though I'm simply going with btsync and have the application set to my policies (I just set it up last night so we'll see if it's working the way it's supposed to).



ihatetonyy said:


> Oh, I agree. I meant to make your job of restoring photos easier.
> 
> FolderSync looks like it's automatic and supports a metric fucktonne of services.. but not OwnCloud. Does support FTP/SFTP.


Mhm.  thanks I'll check it out! It doesn't need OwnCloud support, simply just using OwnCloud as an example.


----------



## dkstanson (Nov 30, 2014)

How about Google Drive? It works nicely for me.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 30, 2014)

dkstanson said:


> How about Google Drive? It works nicely for me.


Howdy!  Thanks for the suggestion, but (as stated with previous Google Drive/Google+/Dropbox/Other third-party  suggestions): I'd prefer more of a self-hosted solution so I can take care of everything via CLI and prepare it the way I'd like to (I can also move it to be used with a script of mine if needed).  

tldr: I'd prefer a more self-hosted option for flexibility purposes.  

But thanks for taking the time to suggest it!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 30, 2014)

dkstanson said:


> How about Google Drive? It works nicely for me.


Ever sat down and really read the Terms of Use for a Google product?  They can claim ownership on quite literally _*anything*_ you put on their network.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 30, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Ever sat down and really read the Terms of Use for a Google product?  They can claim ownership on quite literally _*anything*_ you put on their network.


*gasp*!  But I didn't even own the right to the movie I backed up to "THE CLOUD"!!! 

Google is literally stealing IP from hard working movie producers and actors!


----------

